
Graphene spun into meter-long threads, tied in knots - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/108207-graphene-spun-into-meter-long-threads-tied-in-knots
======
Qz
This article is about "Graphene oxide, the impure, nowhere-near-as-miraculous
bastard son of graphene"

~~~
aidenn0
Yes, but the article that this article references is about graphene:

[http://www.nature.com/news/graphene-spun-into-metre-long-
fib...](http://www.nature.com/news/graphene-spun-into-metre-long-
fibres-1.9549)

"Zhen Xu and Chao Gao at Zhejiang University in Hangzhou, China, have achieved
just that. They have used an industrial process called wet spinning to turn an
aqueous solution of graphene oxide — a modified form of graphene that is
easier to dissolve — into fibres that are tens of metres long. A final
chemical reduction treatment turns the long strings of graphene oxide back
into graphene."

So the final result is graphene, despite what the extreme tech article states.

~~~
mrsebastian
Thanks for pointing that out -- have clarified it in the story.

------
ctdonath
Nanowire whip (a la _Johnny_Mnemonic_), anyone?

